# VERY expensive Toro



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, we should start buying these old machines at the 25-50 bucks they usually sell for and paint them. Just in case he takes the ad down he's asking $1,500 :surprise: 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/toro-snowhound-20-snow-blower/6419736626.html


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice museum piece. The auger looks a bit like their current snow master series, being single stage.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah except he says this is the first model made, besides being rebuilt, it should command a premium price. But how much?I

Guess Toro already has one, or two, on display?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no harm in asking 1500. you never know. 

there is a guy in my neighborhood who put in 3 new special heater toilet seats in his baths at 1300 a pop.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some people think there must be a strong collector market for antique snowblowers, like there is for classic cars or even tractors..

There isnt..

Yes, there are people who collect them, but they are SO rare that they virtually dont exist..
There might be two Toro collectors who would be willing to pay up to $400 for one of these in good condition..but they live hundreds of miles away, and its almost never worth it to ship an old snowblower. 99.999% of used snowblower sales are local pickup.

Is there someone local to this machine who wants it? Maybe..but there could be none. And if there is one, he has no competition!  demand is low, which means value is low.

I would say this is worth $200 tops. The seller is simply delusional.

Scot


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

lol, he couldnt even sell it in front of toro hq, but he says he was just showcasing it, ya , right.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

It's worth what someone will pay, and there's a nutbag out there who will pay for anything. He's not selling a snowblower per se' he's selling nostalgia, history, etc.. I'm sure there's a movie company or something that needs a prop. I don't know if he gets it, but selling nostalgia is profitable, selling a snowblower isn't.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's the asking price of someone who's wife is asking him to tryand sell it. :devil:


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That metal disc over the wheel is an interesting set up.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> That metal disc over the wheel is an interesting set up.


Kind of like Medieval tire chains LOL


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The reason I think it's a bit wishful if not slightly crazy is it wouldn't take that much to make this one shinny too. I could buy it and pay someone to do it for me and still be way, way under that asking price.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/vintage-50s-toro-snow-hound/6404569278.html

I'm not sure if it's because we're close to where the Toro plant used to be that these shop up fairly often but in this area it isn't that odd to see one up for sale most of the time.
If he really had it outside Toro headquarters I'm sure at least a couple people asked how much and told him he might be reaching a bit too high.


----------

